# DH/FR Fahrer in der Wetterau!



## ScottGambler30 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,
Suche DH/FR Fahrer in der Wetterau um sich mal zu treffen und zu Biken. Wer gute Trails kennt kann diese auch gerne mitteilen. Mein genauer Wohnort ist Friedberg. Bin mobil mit dem Auto also Ausflüge zu weiter entfernten Trails oder Bikern ist kein Problem.
MfG Mirco


----------



## deathmetalhead (18. Januar 2014)

Hi,
hab auf die schnelle ein paar Handyfotos von unserem "Minipark" gemacht:
Hier mal ein Kicker




Hier unsere Steilabfahrt


(sieht in der Realität steiler aus!)

Dann unser natürlicher Drop



(ungefähr 2m hoch, aber auch sehr knappe Anfahrt; trotzdem machbar )
Ein Step Up



(springst Pi*Daumen 1,5m nach oben)
Die Anfahrt zum Step Up


(kommt auf dem Bild nur sehr schlecht rüber; in der Realität ist die Anfahrt steiler/länger)
Ein Vollidiot hat nen Double zerstört


(der Double war unglaublich weit; bist mit Tempo 60 drauf zu geballert und knapp 9-10m gesprungen; R.I.P Double )
Und ein Holzdrop, den man nach belieben positionieren kann



Das soll nur ein erster Eindruck aus unserem "Minipark" sein.
Gibt natürlich noch andere Trails in unserem "Minipark".
Ansonsten schreiben wir wieder per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottGambler30 (18. Januar 2014)

WoW ist aufheben fall echt gut gemacht!!! Lob an euch . Freu mich auf jedenfalls schon darauf zu fahren.


----------



## deathmetalhead (18. Januar 2014)

ScottGambler30 schrieb:


> WoW ist aufheben fall echt gut gemacht!!! Lob an euch . Freu mich auf jedenfalls schon darauf zu fahren.


haha 
Warte mal ab auf unseren neuen DH-Trail im H.wald.
Da geht´s dann ab!


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Januar 2014)

super idee, schreib doch am besten gleich an: [email protected]


----------



## deathmetalhead (18. Januar 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> super idee, schreib doch am besten gleich an: [email protected]


Bleib mal geschmeidig! Was soll dein Beitrag ?
Mit denen hatte meine Gruppe schon genug Stress!
Der Trail auf den Bildern ist legal. Also bevor man was postet, nachdenken!
Die Geschichte mit dem anderen Wald ist vielleicht nicht so legal; deswegen heißt es ja auch "Ansonsten schreiben wir wieder per PN".
Ich bin mir aber mehr als sicher, dass wenn ich mim Förster rede, der Trail legal wird.
Mach doch noch mehr Leute darauf aufmerksam


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Januar 2014)

Deinen Bildern sieht man nicht an, das der Trail legal ist, also schalte mal einen Gang runter.


----------



## deathmetalhead (18. Januar 2014)

Bei sowas kann ich aber keinen Gang runter schalten!
Du postest auch Sachen wie:


> mit mehreren jahrzehnten auf dem buckel und auch einiger erfahrung in sachen schwarz am bau.


Bei derartigen Sachen könnt ich auch sagen:
Schau doch gleich mal hier:
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Ar...ung/Ansprechpartner/ansprechpartner_node.html
Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch.
Ich will auch nicht provozieren oder so, aber bei solchen Posts werde ich richtig wütend


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich sowas schreibe, dann mit der Sicherheit, dass mir da nichts mehr blühen kann. Wenn ich aber schreiben würde, dass ich demnächst auf Baustelle XY schwarz arbeiten werde, nutzt der Hinweis auf die PN auch nichts. Man kann sich das schlecht vorstellen, aber tatsächlich lesen auch Mitarbeiter von z.B. Hessen Forst hier mit. Die Strecke auf den Fotos mag legal sein (weil evtl. auf abgesperrtem Privatgelände o.ä.), der Hinweis auf geplante Baumaßnahmen im Stadtwald von Bad Nauheim ist aber keine gute Idee. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du da auf absehbare Zeit keine legale Strecke realisieren wirst. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Du eine Anzeige riskierst, so wie einige andere vor Dir und die mit Mühe gebauten Anlagen wieder abreissen musst. Aber das musst Du wissen, mein Hinweis war jedoch gut gemeint. 

Was mich jedoch wundert ist, dass es hier einen legalen Minipark gibt, von dem man nichts weiß. Respekt!


----------



## deathmetalhead (19. Januar 2014)

Alles klar
Dann haben wir unsern beef aus der Welt geschaft.
Ne
Mir ist schon bewusst, dass hier Mitarbeiter von z.B. Hessen Forst mitlesen. Da war ja auch die Sache im Thread "Absichtliche Fallen für Biker" im Open Trails Forum, dass einer vom Forstamt mitgelesen hat und seinen Senf propagiert hat. Der Trail und der legale Minipark sind nicht im Stadtwald von Bad Nauheim. Die sind in der Nähe (genaueres per PN ).
Aber danke für deinen Respekt.


----------



## ScottGambler30 (19. Januar 2014)

Jungs bitte bitte chillt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (19. Januar 2014)

Melde mal Interesse an....!

Wir sind öfter am Winterstein oder Feldberg, sonst aber eher im Gießener/Marburger Raum... anschauen würde ich mir das aber mal furchtbar gerne! 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## deathmetalhead (19. Januar 2014)

ScottGambler30 schrieb:


> Jungs bitte bitte chillt


der beef ist schon geklärt


----------



## deathmetalhead (19. Januar 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Melde mal Interesse an....!
> 
> Wir sind öfter am Winterstein oder Feldberg, sonst aber eher im Gießener/Marburger Raum... anschauen würde ich mir das aber mal furchtbar gerne!
> 
> ...


schreib mir eine PN


----------



## deathmetalhead (19. Januar 2014)

*Wichtige Info:
Solltet ihr Interesse an dem Spot haben oder wenn ihr den Spot besuchen möchtet ----> PN me*


----------

